# Updated Clark web address



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 4, 2006)

It's now http://www.wscal.edu/clark


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't know if it was a new addition, but the "on the writing of essays" was helpful.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 4, 2006)

My first interest was "class handouts", but didn't find anything about candies. :bigsmile:


----------



## JohnV (Mar 4, 2006)

It's things like the things in the "handouts" that I appreciate. As a father I can't get the education that I now want, but did not pursue when I could when I was younger. Thanks for these, Dr. Clark.

In particular, I was pleased to find you summary of Anselm's Ontological Argument. It's short, but there's a lot packed into it.


----------

